
Bitcoin could replace cash in 10 years - john58
https://www.businessinsider.com/bitcoin-might-replace-cash-10-years-2018-5?r=US&IR=T
======
ericmcer
I have never really been a fan of the stock market but at least at its core it
kind of makes sense, being publicly traded gives a company the finances
necessary to do huge things. Gains and losses are based on company performance
so they are open to some analysis.

The cryptocurrency stuff feels like gambling right now, and if
Goldman/Barclays are getting involved in it, it is because they know they can
stack the deck.

------
rtkwe
I think more likely is that the number of places that don't accept credit card
of some sort will just continue to decline until it's largely just groups who
can't for some reason (low/no connectivity in their operating locations and/or
difficulty accessing banking for example). In that environment there's not
much that BTC adds to make it a better option than a credit card.

Furthermore for most people even with the lightning network paying with BTC
will be like a slightly slower prepaid debit card with less fraud protection
and no ability to execute chargebacks because most people will pay out more to
vendors than they'll receive in payments in (excepting cases where they're
paid in BTC for some reason).

